# Tapatalk per leggere il forum



## Ragnet_7 (4 Luglio 2016)

Ciao a tutti , solitamente per gli altri forum riesco ad utilizzare Tapatalk senza problemi con questo forum no.

E' un app android-ios che consente di sfogliare , leggere e partecipare alle discussioni in modo più confortevole della pagina web molto scomoda e poco intuitiva. Mi piacerebbe leggervi anche fuori casa ma non riesco a trovare i forum tra quelli in lista.

Avete scelto di non usarlo oppure non conoscete l'app?


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2016)

E' una soluzione che non ci interessa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' una soluzione che non ci interessa.



come mai ? Alla fine si tratta di accedere da smartphone ,mica di iscrivere il forum ad una setta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

avevo letto topa talk, cioè mi ero immaginato tutt'altro


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Settembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> come mai ? Alla fine si tratta di accedere da smartphone ,mica di iscrivere il forum ad una setta.



Io quando accedo da smartphone accedo in versione mobile e non ho mai riscontrato problemi, non capisco che difficoltà si possano incontrare


----------

